# Need a manual for a Homelite Ranger 10926



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Guys, Can anyone help me find an operator's manual for a Homelite chain saw, model: Ranger 10926 - 16" - 33cc? Preferably in .pdf format. I need to know the fuel ratio and spark plug number. Thanks, and have a great day. Ron


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

lawnburner said:


> Hi Guys, Can anyone help me find an operator's manual for a Homelite chain saw, model: Ranger 10926 - 16" - 33cc? Preferably in .pdf format. I need to know the fuel ratio and spark plug number. Thanks, and have a great day. Ron


contact gardner inc at http://www.gardnerinc.com


----------

